# MD-300 metal detector



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

For bigger items it can I've had it detect up to 5-6 inches. Through 3 inch of wood,table top and into the drawer in the table. The staple was just on the surface, and detected about 1/2 inch away. The nail as stated was 1/4 inch below the surface.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

P T Barnum said, there's a sucker born every minute. why must we help china screw us out of our own money?


----------



## yinjuehua (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Sensitivity-Folding-Hand-Held-Metal-Detector-/170625018399?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27ba0b2a1f

Is this the same one you brought? Could you share the Ebay link please?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I just ran into this very episode, I've been cutting up some old rotten hackberry for my bandsaw boxes, got one of the logs up on the saw horses to shave a 1/3 of it off so it would have a flat edge and also fit under my saw arm, the log first took out one of my electric chain saws little did I know there was bobwire inside the log, didn't have any notion that's what it was until today when I was running one of the logs through my bandsaw and once again the wire finished out my 3/4" blade before I realized what was going on.

So my question would this wand be reliable for detecting metal barried inside logs? How deep does it go? some times wire over time can get pretty deep in trees that grow around them. I plan on doing chain saw cutting as well as woodshop cutting.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm kind of leaning toward doordude, as I'd prefer to buy american help promote jobs here.


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

It's been entirely reliable for me so far, the sensitivity is adjustable so set it as sensitive as you'd like. If you'd like to spend the 160$ to "buy American", enjoy. I'm no more American than Chinese, so I'll keep going the cost effective way.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I have a similar Metal Detector but its a TS 80 works exactly the same.

I bought it on ebay for $25.

From my local WW Shop its branded as a TS 80A and sells for $69 so whos jobs are we saving? or are we just making retailers rich at out cost.!

Tend to lean towards the latter, they buy from China and add a substantial mark up by rebadging or branding the same gear!


----------

